# Lyft line rider is mad because she got to work late



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I had a pax complain to me that she was picked up by a driver on Lyft line on way to work. The driver kept picking up other people and as a result she was late to work. She felt that the driver should have taken her to work first since she did not want to be late. She also complained that many times when she requests a Lyft line that the driver drives right past her and then parks a few streets down the road and hits arrived on the app. The driver ignores her phone calls and then she cancels and driver gets cancellation fee.

So I ask: "If you need to be to work on time, why do you choose the Lyft line?" I don't actually ask out loud of course since I already know the answer (it is cheaper on Lyft line).


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I had a pax complain to me that she was picked up by a driver on Lyft line on way to work. The driver kept picking up other people and as a result she was late to work. She felt that the driver should have taken her to work first since she did not want to be late. She also complained that many times when she requests a Lyft line that the driver drives right past her and then parks a few streets down the road and hits arrived on the app. The driver ignores her phone calls and then she cancels and driver gets cancellation fee.
> 
> So I ask: "If you need to be to work on time, why do you choose the Lyft line?" I don't actually ask out loud of course since I already know the answer (it is cheaper on Lyft line).


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Same thing happened to me.
That's why I don't do line rides anymore.
Problem solved.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> Same thing happened to me.
> That's why I don't do line rides anymore.
> Problem solved.


Lyft does not give you the option to stop new requests like uber does. So if you do the Lyft line and want to stop picking up new riders you need to ignore the new riders and just take the current rider home.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

I would guess the only one doing lines is Uber's fearless leader.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Lyft does not give you the option to stop new requests like uber does. So if you do the Lyft line and want to stop picking up new riders you need to ignore the new riders and just take the current rider home.


..or you quickly kill the app if you get the line request.
As I said before: no more line rides for me.
My acceptance is still 100%.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> ..or you quickly kill the app if you get the line request.
> As I said before: no more line rides for me.
> My acceptance is still 100%.


Kill the app? What do you mean? Shut it off immediately?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> So I ask: "If you need to be to work on time, why do you choose the Lyft line?" * I don't actually ask out loud* of course since I already know the answer (it is cheaper on Lyft line).


See that's part of the problem. Don't be a puss and take the star hit.

After the answer, whatever it maybe, follow by saying, "Is a couple of dollars worth losing your job over?" Then 2 or 3 star there A$$ so you never see them again. Ignore any mail from Lyft wanting to know what up. Leave comment , Needs to take reg lyft to be on time to work.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I had a pax complain to me that she was picked up by a driver on Lyft line on way to work. The driver kept picking up other people and as a result she was late to work. She felt that the driver should have taken her to work first since she did not want to be late. She also complained that many times when she requests a Lyft line that the driver drives right past her and then parks a few streets down the road and hits arrived on the app. The driver ignores her phone calls and then she cancels and driver gets cancellation fee.
> 
> So I ask: "If you need to be to work on time, why do you choose the Lyft line?" I don't actually ask out loud of course since I already know the answer (it is cheaper on Lyft line).


Yea, I'd have nothing to say. She repeatedly has bad experiences with Line, and she clearly understands the consequences, and yet she continues to take it. Some people just like to hear themselves complain. But it could be worse -- you could be in a relationship with her.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I had a pax complain to me that she was picked up by a driver on Lyft line on way to work. The driver kept picking up other people and as a result she was late to work. She felt that the driver should have taken her to work first since she did not want to be late. She also complained that many times when she requests a Lyft line that the driver drives right past her and then parks a few streets down the road and hits arrived on the app. The driver ignores her phone calls and then she cancels and driver gets cancellation fee.
> 
> So I ask: "If you need to be to work on time, why do you choose the Lyft line?" I don't actually ask out loud of course since I already know the answer (it is cheaper on Lyft line).


This title was 100% click bait.

And exceeded all my expectations for pax trolling.

Tbh line is EITHER cheaper OR faster OR sometimes BOTH if the driver is very proficient in nav. Something Lyft doesn't bother to explain at all in any of their market promos for this service.

But drivers are humans constrained to driving at 25-35mph speed limit in peak rush hour traffic. So it's probably best that pax had to learn the hard way.

Like that overly self entitled pax I picked up in the Marina District who wanted to go-to SFO last Thursday. And ordered a line. Lmao. Mr @$$hat was the epitome of Lyft's pink unicorn clientele ie stereotypical self entitled, politically close minded, SJW Millennial white male making minimum wage white collar salary at $250k. Which was barely just enough for him to rent a small room in the Marina so he could give the impression he was keeping up with the Jonses. Typical associate mgmt bottom crawler obsessed with @$$ kissing and backstabbing his way to the top.

Anyhow, he gets in and immediately began changing my radio stations. Then lost interest in that and began talking about his most fav topic-- himself. And how important and financially sucessful he was. The concept of irony where the virtues of social justice and equality +which he so loftily extolled) were completely wasted on this hypocrite.

Some 10 mins into the ride, Murphy's Law got tired of this boring monologue. And decided to troll him by not adding any downstream pax to the ride when we got to the freeway on ramp. Which clearly pissed him off since he began complaining about the cost effectiveness of the line service. And my driver proficiency, since it was clear my nav skills had somehow caused a failure to pickup anymore pax.

At which point I decided to troll his obnoxious @$$ by driving the entire distance to SFO at 45mph. In cruise control. Yep. Payback can be a real female dog.

IMO if enough pax came to reject line, Lyft will be forced to eliminate it as a viable service. But that's unlikely given the unicorn @$$ types aee Lyft's bread and butter.

You should've really explained (in painful detail as you would to a 5 yr old) to this pax why FIFO isn't 100% guarantee since she appeared to be such a clueless @$$hat. Better yet done this before all the other pax to embarass the crap out of her. lol.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> Anyhow, he gets in and immediately began changing my radio stations.


Touching my radio or temperature control is the easiest way to get the ride ended.

Snowflakes don't know how to ask


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Kill the app? What do you mean? Shut it off immediately?


That is correct.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I had a pax complain to me that she was picked up by a driver on Lyft line on way to work. The driver kept picking up other people and as a result she was late to work. She felt that the driver should have taken her to work first since she did not want to be late. She also complained that many times when she requests a Lyft line that the driver drives right past her and then parks a few streets down the road and hits arrived on the app. The driver ignores her phone calls and then she cancels and driver gets cancellation fee.
> 
> So I ask: "If you need to be to work on time, why do you choose the Lyft line?" I don't actually ask out loud of course since I already know the answer (it is cheaper on Lyft line).


Grow a pair, take the star hit and let her know why Line is a lose/lose for drivers. Then go into the ratings diff between Yelp & Lyft and explain that it's evident that she's not liked by numerous drivers as evidenced by such a low PAX rating and finish with how her one star threat means nada to you because you give hundreds of rides each week so it will be irrelevant in 3 days time. Then remind her that she'd be on the bus were it not for your generosity, then pull over to ask her which method of transportation she would prefer at the moment. Finish with 'please do not talk to the driver while the Line is in motion'.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Adding to what poster above me said:

Tell them this country is unique because it's all about choice.

Besides the bus, sbe also has the perogative to take a cab at some $50+ at peak rush hr. Or better yet, drive her own vehicle or a rental. If she's still incredulous, whip out her smartphone, google her destination, and compare the distance/cost alternatives that come up in Google maps.

In 8/10 cases, odds are rideshare transport is likely going to be her most cost effective and/or time efficient bet.

And if that still doesn't impress her, she can always elect to pound sand in the general direction of her destination blip


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I had a pax complain to me that she was picked up by a driver on Lyft line on way to work. The driver kept picking up other people and as a result she was late to work. She felt that the driver should have taken her to work first since she did not want to be late. She also complained that many times when she requests a Lyft line that the driver drives right past her and then parks a few streets down the road and hits arrived on the app. The driver ignores her phone calls and then she cancels and driver gets cancellation fee.
> 
> So I ask: "If you need to be to work on time, why do you choose the Lyft line?" I don't actually ask out loud of course since I already know the answer (it is cheaper on Lyft line).


Lmaorotf. Let me check, does this lady have a brain.


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

Cynergie said:


> Anyhow, he gets in and immediately began changing my radio stations.


That would not go over well in my vehicle.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I had a pax complain to me that she was picked up by a driver on Lyft line on way to work. The driver kept picking up other people and as a result she was late to work. She felt that the driver should have taken her to work first since she did not want to be late. She also complained that many times when she requests a Lyft line that the driver drives right past her and then parks a few streets down the road and hits arrived on the app. The driver ignores her phone calls and then she cancels and driver gets cancellation fee.


Famous guy: "Some people don't like to take responsibility for their own $h*t."


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Endure the ride if you chose. I 3 star everyone of them my Line requests have plummeted. I took one today with 100% on it and it was like fleas to a dog. THey were slamming on that ride and I just smiled. I made out alright on that one. I'll never see those people again because they all get three stars. 1 star for the guy that started *****ing about the addition of riders. I told him you acknowledged the ride share and I accepted the ride to line dance until it is over. The "star" hit only lasts for 100 rides. 

DO NOT TAKE LINE REQUESTS. Acceptance rating is not going to be a problem. 
DO NOT CANCEL that is when you have problems. It's like breach of contract. AR doesn't mean sh!t. The bonus in Seattle for me is not penciling out. 

IMPULSE CONTROL.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

JJS said:


> Endure the ride if you chose. I 3 star everyone of them my Line requests have plummeted. I took one today with 100% on it and it was like fleas to a dog. THey were slamming on that ride and I just smiled. I made out alright on that one. I'll never see those people again because they all get three stars. 1 star for the guy that started *****ing about the addition of riders. I told him you acknowledged the ride share and I accepted the ride to line dance until it is over. The "star" hit only lasts for 100 rides.
> 
> DO NOT TAKE LINE REQUESTS. Acceptance rating is not going to be a problem.
> DO NOT CANCEL that is when you have problems. It's like breach of contract. AR doesn't mean sh!t. The bonus in Seattle for me is not penciling out.
> ...


I stopped taking lyft line riders. Lyft doesn't allow you to end the first rider before you pick up the 2nd. And if you cancel on 2nd it cancels the whole thing. If you know how to do this let me know.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

When you accidently accept it immediately hit the online button. This will take you offline. Then drop off your current line dancer. Hit the online button and you are back at it.


----------



## MyPerspective (Feb 14, 2017)

If you accept a LINE ride - ALWAYS - and I mean ALWAYS - confirm that the passenger is AWARE of what type of ride they have chosen before you start to drive.

It takes 30 secs with a sane passenger.

My intro to passengers:

"Hey Thanks for _____ (texting heads up directions/gate code/being ready/being sober, or simply choosing lyft, ect) - I can already tell YOURE A 5 STAR PASSENGER!"

Just find ANYTHING positive to thank them for.

Confirm the address.

Then mention this:

"Are you AWARE YOU CHOSE a lyft LINE - where you may share the ride and I may pick other people up?"

5/10 People genuinely didn't know or don't know how to change the ride from default "line" rides to classic lyft. - this is a teaching point at the end of a ride that gets you 5 stars and a tip -"click on the icon with the car - you will see a menu - change it before you request ECT."

3/10 Are fully aware but don't expect a match - EXPLAIN LYFT LINE IS GETTING POPULAR LATELY!

1/10 People can not risk being late - tell them to cancel the ride - request another using classic lyft until you see me as the driver again - "so I can get you there without any detours" = tip, double dip, and 5 stars.

1/10 are not sane or not sober. Maybe more depending on your region.
Some people you need to cancel and drive away. Far away. Smile as you collect the fee. **** them. Park on the wrong side of the building. If they give you shit about ANYTHING YOU SAY - Kick them out. No nice guy routine. Do not get taken advantage of with 4 People or extra stops or drive thrus or two shopping carts of groceries.

If you accept a LINE ride - ALWAYS - and I mean ALWAYS - confirm that the passenger is AWARE of what type of ride they have chosen before you start to drive.



AuxCordBoston said:


> I stopped taking lyft line riders. Lyft doesn't allow you to end the first rider before you pick up the 2nd. And if you cancel on 2nd it cancels the whole thing. If you know how to do this let me know.


This is a violation on lyfts behalf.

Linking multiple rides under the guise of a lyfy line ride - where passengers aren't even in the car at the same time!

It happens mostly in busy request areas like malls/terminals ECT.

The first passenger opts to leave the vehicle because they are close enough to their destination before you pick up the added (free) passenger.

Just keep going as if the 1st is still on the ride but DOCUMENT EVERYTHING AND EMAIL SUPPORT THAT THIS WAS NOT A SHARED RIDE. They will have to pay you as 2 separate rides.

Remember to DOCUMENT EVERYTHING every time this happens. This will come back to haunt Lyft in the long run.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Picked up a line to the airport this morning and did the standard warning (may be adding passengers, may take you longer, etc.) - had lots of luggage to boot, but accepted the trip (it was cheaper). 
After the second person was added and we were heading away from the airport, the original was getting worried.
When the third got on and had a big bag that had to be carried between them, he was "agitated" to say the least.
Finally got one of them to their destination and headed to the airport again - sort of. 
The third pax had to dig for the badge near GATech.

The first pax was not a happy camper to say the least. He said he would never do a line again. Mentioned he was going to complain to the company and all.
(I've already emailed them to expect a call from him and have a dashcam of the trip)

Got a rematch back to Buckhead!


----------



## MyPerspective (Feb 14, 2017)

Jamesp1234 said:


> Picked up a line to the airport this morning and did the standard warning (may be adding passengers, may take you longer, etc.) - had lots of luggage to boot, but accepted the trip (it was cheaper).
> After the second person was added and we were heading away from the airport, the original was getting worried.
> When the third got on and had a big bag that had to be carried between them, he was "agitated" to say the least.
> Finally got one of them to their destination and headed to the airport again - sort of.
> ...


Never take a line ride if they have excessive luggage. Its on Lyft website.

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213584138-About-Lyft-Line-Ridesharing

*Conduct in a Line ride*
_Since there's the high probability of sharing a Lyft Line with another party or two, we ask that you be considerate towards them. *This includes leaving any pets at home (excluding service animals), and not taking up too much space with luggage or baggage. *We want the experience to be fun, pleasant, and safe for everyone, so be mindful of your language and conduct. We also suggest that if you're traveling with a small child in a carseat or have a large group, you request a regular Lyft ride or Lyft Plus (which seats up to 6)._

Make them cancel and offer to take them as a classic lyft.

No exceptions.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

MyPerspective said:


> Never take a line ride if they have excessive luggage. Its on Lyft website.
> 
> https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213584138-About-Lyft-Line-Ridesharing
> 
> ...


Wonder if we could use that logic on Airport pickups?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

MyPerspective said:


> If you accept a LINE ride - ALWAYS - and I mean ALWAYS - confirm that the passenger is AWARE of what type of ride they have chosen before you start to drive.
> 
> It takes 30 secs with a sane passenger.
> 
> ...


What happened specifically is that I picked up two girls on Lyft line with two heavy suitcases going from one hotel to another. As we were driving another ride was added consisting of two people. There is no way I can drive safely with a Prius filled with 4 people and heavy suitcases. So I ignored the 2nd riders and brought the 1st riders to their destination.

At that point I tried to end the 1st ride but the app would not let me. Then I got a call from the 2nd riders and let it go to voicemail. The voicemail consisted of the rider saying in an annoying tone that I had driven right past them and that I need to come back and pick them up and that doing that is expected of me.

So from previous experience I know that if I cancel on the 2nd rider it cancels both rides. So instead I hit arrived for the 2nd riders, waited the 2 min, and cancelled as a no show. Then I ended the 1st ride. Of course I didn't get the cancellation fee since the app knows I didn't arrive at the destination.

So it seems the only way to avoid this is to ask the 2nd pax to cancel or to not do Lyft line in the first place. I've noticed that going off line on Lyft does not prevent new Lyft line riders from being added.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I give a different level of service for Line riders.

IF you don't care enough to spend an extra buck on your ride then I really don't care to pick you up unless your toes on the curb and ready to roll.

I enjoy a certain amount of pleasure watching you scramble from afar.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

MyPerspective said:


> Never take a line ride if they have excessive luggage. Its on Lyft website.
> 
> https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213584138-About-Lyft-Line-Ridesharing
> 
> ...


Suggested to Lyft that they needed to add a "Line to Lyft Classic" button in the app for the passenger to change their mind. And on the driver side, a button for "Car is full - no more lines".

Lyft says to me:
....
This is a definitely valuable proposal and we really appreciate you taking the time to send us your thoughts.

Also, about the pieces of luggage of the passengers. Car's trunk or backseat without obstructing the driver's view should be reasonably accommodated by drivers on the Lyft platform.
....

Doubt number two, but one would make it easier when these paxs choose the line when they should have picked a lyft.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I had a pax complain to me that she was picked up by a driver on Lyft line on way to work. The driver kept picking up other people and as a result she was late to work. She felt that the driver should have taken her to work first since she did not want to be late. She also complained that many times when she requests a Lyft line that the driver drives right past her and then parks a few streets down the road and hits arrived on the app. The driver ignores her phone calls and then she cancels and driver gets cancellation fee.
> 
> So I ask: "If you need to be to work on time, why do you choose the Lyft line?" I don't actually ask out loud of course since I already know the answer (it is cheaper on Lyft line).


Should have said to her:

Umhh you know when I'm in a hurry to get somewhere I do not take the bus, cuz I don't know how many times it will stop to pick up people. But hey, that's just me...And Line/Pool is nothing but a bus service.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm going to try and explain this with more clarity. I think I was confusing you. Lets try this and if I offend you accept my apology preemptively!

1. Immediately hit the online button. 
2. This will prompt the app to ask Go offline after this ride? or Cancel. 
3. Tap Go offline after this ride....ONLINE will immediately change to "LAST RIDE"
4. No more incoming line dancers. 
4. Arrive at destination: stop country music, end ride and 3 star the rider (IMHO) cuts down on line requests Any whining 1 star. They don't know and they really don't care about their rating. The point is to cut down line requests. 
5. Push the ONLINE button and do not touch the lower half of the screen. 
5. Let it pass or close your app. 
6. YOUR ACCEPTANCE RATING MEANS NOTHING! only if you are a monkey pulling the handle of their bull excrement bonuses.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I simply do not accept the Lyft Line requests. I let the ping expire. Lyft can send me all of the nastygrams that it will, I still ignore them. Regular Lyft? I will accept, if I can cover it in a reasonable amount of time. Line ping? Let it expire.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

JJS said:


> I'm going to try and explain this with more clarity. I think I was confusing you. Lets try this and if I offend you accept my apology preemptively!
> 
> 1. Immediately hit the online button.
> 2. This will prompt the app to ask Go offline after this ride? or Cancel.
> ...


Thanks!!! I will give it a try.


----------

